# Best way to control nitrate levels



## fishaquatics

To reduce the algae in my aquarium, I need to lower my nitrate levels. What are the best methods to keep the nitrate levels from going out of control?


----------



## fishaquatics

Would a UV sterlizer help?


----------



## Tex Gal

A UV won't help. Why do you think it's the nitrates? I would guess too much light for the amount of carbon source for your plants. 

Nitrates come from decomposing waste, fish, food, leaves, etc. Most people end up adding extra nitrates. Even in an El Natural tank they feed extra to supply nitrates. Nitrates are the largest source of nutrition your plants need. Something is out of balance in your tank. 

Macros + Micros + Light + Carbon = balanced tank. I like the idea that the Light is the gas pedal that determines how much and how quickly of all the others you need.


----------



## nhung

The best way to reduce nitrate level is to do more water change. Once a week, if you can.


----------



## fishaquatics

The reason I think its the nitrate in my tank that is the problem, is because when I tested my ph, nitrite, and so on, it all turned out to be at a good range. The only thing that I think is off a little bit, is my nitrate. When I also keep my light on just for a few hours, the algae starts to grow in. I do know lights help algae grow more, but it really should not grow alot more, when I put the lights on for a small amout of time. As of now I am keeping my light source to a minimum.

Any suggestions?? 
-Ian


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Ian,

To reduce my nitrate levels I do water changes, about 25% daily until the level drops to acceptable levels. Unfortunately that does not always eliminate the cause. A few large fish, or large fish population, can produce a lot of fish waste that adds to the nitrate level. I try not to feed too much, twice a day maximum, and I use frozen foods for one of the feedings. Some dry foods can add a lot unwanted nutrients either as fish waste or as uneaten food. Here is my favorite remedy, I add more plant to my tank to use up the nutrients.


----------



## fishaquatics

Thanks again Seattle Aquarist for your help. One other question: I have a peice of wood that keeps growing algae that won't go away. I would try getting rid of it, but it kept coming back on that single peice of wood. ( I have other wood in my aquarium that does not have this problem) Do you think removing that peice of wood from the aquarium, for a week or more, would kill all the algae on it, so it won't grow back.

Thanks for your help.
-Ian


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Ian,

First of all I believe most types of algae are always present in my aquariums. Thankfully most of the time they are just not in the quantity that makes them noticable. When algae starts to thrive I look at things that have changed from when I didn't have the problem.

That being understood, algae on that piece driftwood could have something to do with the driftwood, or it could have something to do with where it is in the aquarium and in relation to light source. I would pull it out, manually remove as much of the algae as possible, and them if it fits in a large pot put it in boiling water for about 5 minutes (or until tender LOL!!!). That should kill off most of the existing algae. When you put it back in the aquarium maybe swap locations with another piece and see if the algae comes back to the original piece or if the piece you moved to the original location grows algae. Let us know what happens.


----------



## fishaquatics

I never thought of boiling it. I have to try that out. I am also going to swap the locations of the wood and see what happens. I will keep you posted.

-Ian


----------



## fishaquatics

I found the source of what is causing the algae or fungus to grow without boiling the wood and swiching locations of the wood. The source is the co2. I came to this conclusion because I did not use my DIY co2 for about a month and just a day ago I started it again. One day later all of my wood in my aquaruim is growing bits of white stringy stuff on it (not just the one peice of wood anymore). My question now is, does aquatic fungus thrive in water that has plenty of co2, and how do I get rid of it. My DIY co2 is a 1 liter bottle, I put half a tea spoon, to a full tea spoon of yeast, around half a cup of sugar, but don't measure it every time, and water. To prove it more that it is the co2 that is causing the fungus/or algae to grow, is that the peice of wood that is closest to where the co2 is aminstrated is growing the fungus/ or algae the quickests. 
I found a picture online and I think this is what it is:









Once again any suggestions?

Thanks for your time
-Ian


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Ian,

I'm confused, was the problem algae (typically green) or fungus (typically grey / white)?


----------



## jeremy1

That is BBA you have. Your CO2 levels are too low. Use a drop checker and when you get a light green color you are okay. You kill the BBA by spot treating with excel. I use a small syringe to inject it directly on the BBA. Good look.

Jeremy


----------



## fishaquatics

jeremy1 said:


> That is BBA you have. Your CO2 levels are too low. Use a drop checker and when you get a light green color you are okay. You kill the BBA by spot treating with excel. I use a small syringe to inject it directly on the BBA. Good look.
> 
> Jeremy


So I need more co2, excel, and where do you reccomend getting a drop checker?

Thank you so much 
Seattle_Aquarist and Jermy1
for your help.
-Ian


----------



## jeremy1

You can get the cheap one by Redsea for like 15 dollars. Go online to find it. Try places like Dr. Fosters and Smith or Bigalisonline.com.


----------

